# Wearing A Vintage Watch



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi all,

I was thinking the other day about wearing vintage Watches in the winter months, in the rain and snow etc.

As you cannot always guarantee water tightness on an older Watch, I thought it was a valid question.

So the question is what do other users do?.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

As long as you don't go swimming, no issues 

Cheers Martin


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Agreed - they're always under a nice warm sleeve or two, but there are certain ones I wouldn't wear if there was a likelihood of them getting wet. I'd be more concerned wearing one in hot and humid conditions, to be honest. :buba:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m probably being over cautious but I never wear any of my old watches out when there`s a chance of them getting even slightly damp :no:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

my watches tend to be strapped to my wrist or in my pocket.

unless i fall into a lake what significant temperature shock or water ingress are they going to suffer?

i wear winter clothes during the winter, they keep me and my watch warm and dry.


----------



## Marissa (May 27, 2013)

Actually I'm more worried about them when my arms are bare, at least my more dressy watches.


----------



## billymac (May 23, 2013)

I was wearing my '78 GMT come rain or shine and to work. That was until I noticed my watch as I was chiselling a bolt from a front hub on a car! I then started wearing an old Seiko auto diver that has stood up to similar punishment for near ten years, and it's still keeping great time.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Never given it a second thought.

I always take off my watch to wash (even the divers!) and being out in a bit of rain has never killed one yet!


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm intrigued by this. I have numerous vintage seamasters and have always been warned not get vintage watches wet.

However surely if its been serviced , had gaskets replaced or checked and pressure tested its as good as it was when new in terms of waterproofing?

Or is there some other mechanism at work?


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Mr.D said:


> I'm intrigued by this. I have numerous vintage seamasters and have always been warned not get vintage watches wet.
> 
> However surely if its been serviced , had gaskets replaced or checked and pressure tested its as good as it was when new in terms of waterproofing?
> 
> Or is there some other mechanism at work?


Years of wear and tear, even if all the gaskets are replaced the spindles / case may be worn. Unless it has been pressure tested I would not get them wet. Wearing in the rain should be no problem for 95% of watches, dunking in a swimming pool is a different matter. This from someone who wears vintage most days (4.5 speedie today) come rain or shine and has only had one watch steam up - and that was a diver!


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

Had one watch steam up after a service; no problems with it in the 5 years previous. That was the butcher though so no way its going back to that moron warranty or not.

I have 3 watches I want to get serviced; One monaco , two 60s/70s seamasters. I'd quite like them all watertight.

Is it standard to pressure test at service or is it simply a case that even with the test you can't always make a vintage watch watertight dues to wear and tear?


----------



## lp1974 (May 30, 2013)

i have the same issues with vintage watches... the watch guy would never make a committment on water resistance... would love to hear the experience of others here


----------



## Safetyman (Jan 4, 2013)

The shower is my problem. I've worn a waterproof watch for as long as I can remember but have only recently started some vintage ones but keep forgetting to take my watch off. Luckily not too much damage done yet. Maybe I should just stop showering :nuke:


----------



## lp1974 (May 30, 2013)

Safetyman said:


> The shower is my problem. I've worn a waterproof watch for as long as I can remember but have only recently started some vintage ones but keep forgetting to take my watch off. Luckily not too much damage done yet. Maybe I should just stop showering


i would not recommend that, unless the vintages are 70s diver and chronos. those seem to have decent water resistance build and if the gasket is good then it should be ok.

im very new to repairs, but i found the biggest weakness at the crown/stem area. this is the most used but often neglected. water, sand, dirt, body salt.. ends up here, even with some screw downs. from what i see so far..


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

I wear vintage practically every single day, come hell or high-water, and have never had a problem yet (yet!)

Be sensible, don't purposefully put them in harms way and you should be OK - like Kev, I always remove my watches whilst washing - hands, cars or dishes. I know of people who have had problems with rain, but it's almost always after the watch has been completely drenched, and a new set of seals has normally resolved things - as mentioned above, stems etc may not be as good at seating against the seal as they once were, so I never recommend people swim in vintage watches, even if they do pass a pressure test, but everyday wear should be fine.


----------



## Safetyman (Jan 4, 2013)

Dick Browne said:


> I wear vintage practically every single day, come hell or high-water, and have never had a problem yet (yet!)
> 
> Be sensible, don't purposefully put them in harms way and you should be OK - like Kev, I always remove my watches whilst washing - hands, cars or dishes. I know of people who have had problems with rain, but it's almost always after the watch has been completely drenched, and a new set of seals has normally resolved things - as mentioned above, stems etc may not be as good at seating against the seal as they once were, so I never recommend people swim in vintage watches, even if they do pass a pressure test, but everyday wear should be fine.





lp1974 said:


> Safetyman said:
> 
> 
> > The shower is my problem. I've worn a waterproof watch for as long as I can remember but have only recently started some vintage ones but keep forgetting to take my watch off. Luckily not too much damage done yet. Maybe I should just stop showering
> ...


I have an old Chronosport Diver I'm hoping to resurrect when I have the parts and the time. Then my showering woes will be over :yes:


----------



## lp1974 (May 30, 2013)

you are going to be very smelly by then!


----------



## Martdfrogman (Jun 8, 2013)

I wear a vintage watch almost every day (1914 GS cased trench watch), and agree with the prev post completely. You also have to beware of knocks and bangs too though, as older watches don't have the ability to withstand daily life like a newbie. So I say wear it & enjoy it.

Mart


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

For me, if I am not going to wear a watch, even just because of the weather, I tend not to keep it. For example, I had a nice GP Tag Heuer that I really liked. I wore it to work & scratched the first link on it the first day I wore it. After that, I never waore it again. After a few years, I just sold it as I figured there was no poinbt in keeping a watch I would not wear.


----------



## lp1974 (May 30, 2013)

when i buy a vintage, i expect a little scratches, some patina, dirt, wear..etc. it adds to the character. some watches are valuable because of their wearer, celebrities, politicians.

im not any of these but i reckon i wont see the point of buying a watch that is "owned by eric clapton, but never worn and kept in drawer". 

i wear them but i try to be extra careful.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok, I admit it - here`s the one group of watches from my collection that I will never wear...



:flirt: :lol:

Everything else does get worn but I make no apologies for taking efforts to avoid damaging, or risking possible water incursion to, my older watches


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

I usually only wear anything pre 60 round the house when I'm lounging about,or occasionally for a special do. If it's post 60 with antishock then it gets worn for work etc but not for daft stuff like gardening generaly leave that for a couple of 80's Russkies.

Kev


----------



## lp1974 (May 30, 2013)

unless i use a watch winder, which i dont. i noticed that some of my vintage watches becomes loses time if left in a box. however, they are +/- 7secs if worn daily.


----------



## samantracarol (Jun 2, 2013)

I would rather prefer to wear my vintage watch in the very bad weather but i'll then be a little cautious about it.


----------



## womblingfree (Nov 23, 2012)

I wear my 61 Omega all day everyday but am increasingly worried that I should be treating it with slightly more tenderness and get a brand new tough watch for rough 'n' tumble. Having said that it keeps perfect time and looks great, just that I always have this niggling worry every time I wash my hands or almost scratch it on something.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

YOLO wear whatever watch takes your fancy


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

If I wear a beater it never gets beaten. If I wear one of my safe queens, you can guarantee I'll scratch it! :yes: If I park my car in the secluded far corner of a supermarket car park, you can guarantee that the lady with the 4 x 4 and the kids from hell will park next to me!  I just don't believe it! :wallbash:

Mike


----------



## sipsido (Mar 6, 2017)

All who want to guarantee there watch is waterproof.

I am currently into prototype for a product that will waterproof any watch, thus allowing you to take you favourite watch in the water to almost any depth you ears can take. The protection would also apply above ground use to prevent scratches when gardening / working etc.

It does not require any adaptions to you watch, and would be priced to be a through away item - not design to last indefinitely.

I have not done any market research as such, the idea is simple and can be used on traditional or smart type watches.

It should be ready for sales launch in approx. 20 weeks - what do people in the watch community think of this idea.

I do not want to be specific about its design / operation at present for obvious reasons.

Regards

Sipsido


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

sipsido said:


> All who want to guarantee there watch is waterproof.
> 
> I am currently into prototype for a product that will waterproof any watch, thus allowing you to take you favourite watch in the water to almost any depth you ears can take. The protection would also apply above ground use to prevent scratches when gardening / working etc.
> 
> ...


 Excellent first post mate - You should put that on Kickstarter, and post a link on here to get some free advertising :tongue:


----------



## Galimbe (Nov 20, 2016)

better, when watch servised, which change sealings etc. but, offcource, not swiming)).


----------



## horton1980 (Jul 19, 2017)

I have been wearing my 1940s Rone Sportsman every day for the last year.  keeping amazing time, just brought a few more watches for my birthday to take of the strain on the old girl.


----------



## Mr Wright (Aug 6, 2017)

I own a vintage watch made specifically for diving and I still don't like getting it wet. That's just me though. Loving something to me is over-protecting it to within an inch of its life


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Rotundus said:


> my watches tend to be strapped to my wrist or in my pocket.
> 
> unless i fall into a lake what significant temperature shock or water ingress are they going to suffer?
> 
> i wear winter clothes during the winter, they keep me and my watch warm and dry.


 still haven't fallen in any lakes :thumbsup:


----------

